# My night with my D90 and a Questar telescope



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 23, 2009)

So ive been waiting to hook up my D90 to this thing for a while now....So my dad brought out his Questar telescope (f16 1500mm)(c. 1977) On a Gitzo Tripod from the 70's. Man i love vintage stuff! check it out i thought the results were pretty cool. The moon isnt as sharp as i want due to atmosphere haze but oh well. Once we get this bottom telescope dialed in....its on like donkey kong! Mead RCX400 equivalent to f8 at 2000mm! That thing is amazing...it is all automated and you can dial it in anywhere you would like.

Moon No crop! I shot this on bulb with the shutter delay feature with a remote and a black card in front of the lens as the shutter to reduce vibration.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2009)

Quality optics from the 1970's? You betcha!


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

You do weddings? 
Somehow, I can see a next enthusiast bringing one of these guns to a wedding :thumbup:
Now that is one place I didn't think of sticking my camera into 
*NICE SHOT!!!*


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 23, 2009)

No i've never shot a wedding. I'd love to but I don't think I have the right equipment yet for that type of shooting. Thank you very much though!


----------

